# How to use ALUM spice?



## MaddieGirl (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi group,

My puppy trainer said to use ALUM spice to keep my dog from eating my baby trees and plants in the back yard. My question is; who has used this method? How do you apply the powered spice? Has it worked, if not what method has worked for you?

Thanks

Maddies Mom


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

I have never used alum on plants but I've used it on door jams, doors, wall molding, table and chair legs, etc. Get a small amount of it, say a tablespoon. Mix a couple of drops of water with it to make a paste. Spread the paste on the area your dog has been chewing. The dog will chew it one time and never again. I usually leave it on a few weeks just to make sure then wash it off.

It makes an ugly dry crumbly crust when dry but you don't leave it on but a few weeks, so you don't have to look at it forever.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

You can also try clove oil.


----------



## MaddieGirl (Oct 26, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have never used alum on plants but I've used it on door jams, doors, wall molding, table and chair legs, etc. Get a small amount of it, say a tablespoon. Mix a couple of drops of water with it to make a paste. Spread the paste on the area your dog has been chewing. The dog will chew it one time and never again. I usually leave it on a few weeks just to make sure then wash it off.
> 
> It makes an ugly dry crumbly crust when dry but you don't leave it on but a few weeks, so you don't have to look at it forever.


Thank you so much RawFedDogs...your suggestions worked! Have you found any damage on the wood if you leave it on too long? Looks funny with the white stuff on the furniture, but it looks much better than all the chew marks! I appreciate your reply.
Maddies Mom


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

MaddieGirl said:


> Thank you so much RawFedDogs...your suggestions worked!


Of course it did. I told you it would. 



> Have you found any damage on the wood if you leave it on too long?


No



> Looks funny with the white stuff on the furniture, but it looks much better than all the chew marks!


Yeah, it looks pretty crappy but it's only temporary whereas tooth marks are pretty perminent.


----------



## MaddieGirl (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## J Sanseverino (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone tried it on a surgical wound? 4cm long, closed with sutures - she is working around her cone, a neck brace, me with her while i work - agh


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over twelve years old and the members posting here are no longer active, so I'm closing the thread to further replies. I'd strongly advise against putting anything on a wound that isn't specifically made and marketed for use on dogs' surgical incisions without consulting your vet, but if you have further questions you can start your own, new thread.


----------

